# Santa Requests?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What's everyone asking Santa for this year?

Me? Aqua-Vu Scout or Food Saver


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Blonde, brunette or redhead,... just don't tell my wife... JK!!!

Laser rangefinder


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I want a dozen or two full bodies. My wife is a lovely person, her hair is nice, I like her cookin, she lets me play with my friends alot, shes smarter then I am, and I like it when she calls me honey. (a little a$$ kissing doesnt hurt) :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A shooter buck that stops and stands broadside for about 10 minutes so I can get a shot off!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Laptop computer so I can go on Nodakoutdoors.com during class and not pay attention to the professor. :lol: It would be nice to keep my hunting pictures and video on it also.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> Aqua-Vu Scout or Food Saver


Not bad choices, I own both and use them A LOT.

I'm going all out on a new digital camera with a couple high-end after market lenses. 8)


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Laptop computer so I can go on Nodakoutdoors.com during class and not pay attention to the professor. :lol: It would be nice to keep my hunting pictures and video on it also.


My boyfriend just got me a iBook lap top last year, I love it!!! It's so nice when I get tired of sitting at a normal computer, I just lay back in a recliner with my laptop. It's also nice because it stores all of my stuff, and I don't have to share space with my family.

Umm...Santa could get me...a plane ticket to Jamaica

What is that Aqua-Vu Scout you guys are talking about?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It is an underwater video camera that you drop down an ice hole so you can watch both your lure and the fish that won't bite, can be frustrating.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I'm going all out on a new digital camera with a couple high-end after market lenses. 8)


What are you looking at, some kids from school came out yesterday to interview my daughter and they had nikon n100. Man what a camera, they (we taxpayers) had invested 5k on the camera so I was told. I seen an n50 for 900. in yesterdays paper, hmmmmm??


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool. Yeah I think if I could see the fish that were not biting, it would kinda send me into quite the rage. I don't think that would be a good present for me! I love ice fishing, but usually my dad fishes for most of the time and I just bring my hockey skates with and skate around while he catches them.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i need a .22 mag to blast away at those darncoyotes........ :sniper:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i'm wantin an xbox 360


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd settle for just a note that said Savage was bringing back the 24-C O/U.

Chris, does the water have to be really clear for the Aqua-Vu to be usable or is it okay in a little off colored water? And how far can you see in distance?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

HS Precision Stock for my rifle project................

or Savage to bring back the 99 in 250/3000 :beer:
Best saddle gun a cowboy could have.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

This year I asked for a small 2 gal. sized portable air compressor mainly just for gun cleaning purposes. I usually just ask for gift certificates. I saved up $190.00 worth and purchased my new Avery Finisher this Sept. with that. I need to save some more now for maybe some of them full bodies. :beer: It's mostly all about the little one nowadays though.  I think I'll get her a Delta waterfowl membership to go with her tinkertoys. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Mosin Nagant M44 project I want to switch to a M38 project, I hope my wife comes through............

Good luck to all, mine is limited :fiddle: and have a great Christmas !!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Tori Wells.....with nothing on but a big red bow!!!! :bowdown: dd:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

BigFoots and GHG full body mallards


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I would settle for any of the following:
Ruger P-97 .45 ACP
Ruger Old Army 7 1/2 inch barrel adj. sights
Mossberg 835 Turkey Model
Green Mountian barrel and Boyds Stock for my 10/22 project
Burris 3-9x40 
Steiner Binoculars 8x40

As you can see, I'm not hard to please.
:sniper:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

What more can a guy ask for my family is healthy and happy, my garage is full of fishing equipment and hunting items, my vehicles are all in good working order, my house is in good shape, my business is doing well the best it has been in five years!! I already have everything to make this the best Christmas a guy could ask for.

Merry Christmas to one and all, here is my Christmas wish for you all to have as good of a Christmas I am having so far, be safe, enjoy your family time, and remember what Christmas is really about.

Best Wishes to all,

J.D.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll take what JD doesn't want. 

Yes, Merry Christmas to all! Remember the real reason for this celebration, and may God's blessing be with us, one and all.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> i'm wantin an xbox 360


Im wanting one of those just to put that ***** on Ebay. Damn they were selling for $5000 buy it now the day they came out. Not sure about now havent checked but do know that every store in my town says it will be March at the earliest to get anymore.

Ill take some Hardcore full body mallards please and 2 cases of Hevi Shot MR SANTEEEE CLAUS! :sniper:


----------

